# Is it better to use xf86-video-intel instead of i915kms?



## tedbell (Jan 20, 2019)

Just a quick question if it is better to use the xf86-video-intel driver than the modesetting driver. Will I gain any features by using the xorg driver? I did some tests and it seems I get a better framerate with the modesetting driver. My machine is a Core2Duo 1.86Ghz, 3GB RAM, Intel G45. Thanks


----------



## Shadow53 (Jan 22, 2019)

AFAIK, the xf86-video-intel driver isn't receiving updates from upstream, and various Linux distributions have switched to using the modesetting driver. I'm using the modesetting driver without issues, for what that's worth.


----------

